# Making things rusty



## Devil (Nov 10, 2008)

You need to make something rusty? This is my 2nd test on making rust... real rust not food, wood chips, etc... that is painted to look like rust but real rust in 60 or so mins that keeps rusting. Once I get the mixture down I will let you know what I used. What do you think?


----------



## Copchick (Apr 10, 2012)

Hey Devil, I like the look! I think it would be great to use and looks pretty convincing on that PVC pipe you used. Is there a way to perhaps add a burnt orange color for a brighter rust coloring? This looks great though!


----------



## Whispers in the Park (Apr 3, 2008)

Devil,

Having bought a commercial rust paint for a lot of money. I would say this looks just as good. I thought it was something this simple. Thanks for sharing!!!


----------



## fontgeek (Jul 24, 2006)

From what I can see, the texture looks pretty good, but as Copchick stated, it's in need of some different color. I think that most of us recognize rust as much or more by how and where it has formed rather than just a set texture or color. Around bolt holes, bolt heads, seams, rivets, and any area where water can collect are usually the places that have rust showing first. If you are trying to use the paint as the adhesive for the texture material, you will have problems unless you completely encapsulate the material with the paint, and by that time you end up losing the texture you were going for. You might consider using a spray adhesive and then apply the texture material afterwards. You could paint the object before, and or afterwards to get the desired coloring. I'd get some good reference images on rust to tweak your formula for the project at hand.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Making wood rust runs CHEAP

Vinegar and steel wool. Vinegar turns wood that barn wood grey. Adding steel wool darkens the solution. Test your own. I made a solution that looked identical to rust runs on wood (e.g. Fence nails)


----------

